# 1st time out



## Luka the tiel (Apr 28, 2021)

YASSS!!! I GOT LUKA OUT OF THE CAGE AND BACK WITH NO SUCH THING AS TROUBLE!!!! I used his food bowl to get him around the room. He also flew a couple times and crashed into some things but wasnt hard HE STOOD ON MY ARM FOR A FEW MINUTES. He kept making sound he was super happy.Yay


----------



## WillowTheTiel (May 20, 2021)

OMG Congratulations! Good job! Just be careful about fans and air conditioners or any other sharp or dangerous items that might be bad for your 'tiel.


----------



## Luka the tiel (Apr 28, 2021)

WillowTheTiel said:


> OMG Congratulations! Good job! Just be careful about fans and air conditioners or any other sharp or dangerous items that might be bad for your 'tiel.


Actually we have none of those neither fan nor air conditioner. Life here in summer is like 1 million years in ****


----------



## Luka the tiel (Apr 28, 2021)

Luka the tiel said:


> Actually we have none of those neither fan nor air conditioner. Life here in summer is like 1 million years in ****


I mean he**


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

I'll trade you a horrible Texas summer for yours!!!


----------



## Luka the tiel (Apr 28, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> I'll trade you a horrible Texas summer for yours!!!


Lol. Anyway i think my heart is going to melt. Just a few minutes ago (rn its 11:30pm.he sleeps all day so he stays awake most of the night) i got luka out with a towel and he was like “idc” because he was soo comfortable with that he almost slept in it! It was soo cute. Right now he is in his cage getting ready to sleep. I think today we’ve made alot of progress


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

Luka the tiel said:


> Lol. Anyway i think my heart is going to melt. Just a few minutes ago (rn its 11:30pm.he sleeps all day so he stays awake most of the night) i got luka out with a towel and he was like “idc” because he was soo comfortable with that he almost slept in it! It was soo cute. Right now he is in his cage getting ready to sleep. I think today we’ve made alot of progress


Awwwww it’s so cute! Since you are seeing an improvement, I think you should leave the cage door open and let him explore the room more. But when he goes to sleep in the cage, close the door.


----------



## Luka the tiel (Apr 28, 2021)

Luka the tiel said:


> Lol. Anyway i think my heart is going to melt. Just a few minutes ago (rn its 11:30) i got luka out with a towel and he was like “idc” because he was soo comfortable with that he almost slept in it! It was soo cute. Right now he is in his cage getting ready to sleep. I think today we’ve made alot of progress





NathalieT said:


> Awwwww it’s so cute! Since you are seeing an improvement, I think you should leave the cage door open and let him explore the room more. But when he goes to sleep in the cage, close the door.


 trust me i leave him roam in my room only most of the day, but when i go eat i put him back in the cage and when i watch tv i put him back in the cage or wrap him in a towel and take him with me because in the living room we have a big glass chandelier


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

Luka the tiel said:


> trust me i leave him roam in my room only most of the day, but when i go eat i put him back in the cage and when i watch tv i put him back in the cage or wrap him in a towel and take him with me because in the living room we have a big glass chandelier


Oh. I actually had a chandelier in my old home and they actually liked to be on it ( when the chandelier was off ofc) but all birds are different. Have you found anyplace where he can land on?


----------



## Luka the tiel (Apr 28, 2021)

NathalieT said:


> Oh. I actually had a chandelier in my old home and they actually liked to be on it ( when the chandelier was off ofc) but all birds are different. Have you found anyplace where he can land on?


Yes alot of places. The curtains metals thingies that you hang the curtains on, the huge closet we have, the huge closet doors which are open for him to land on, the fridge that my parents have put in my and my sister’s room, the bed pillars,the ladder and alot of more places, rn its been an hour and he is still sitting on my shoulder, i had dealt with 2 watery poops o. My pajama until now


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

Luka the tiel said:


> Yes alot of places. The curtains metals thingies that you hang the curtains on, the huge closet we have, the huge closet doors which are open for him to land on, the fridge that my parents have put in my and my sister’s room, the bed pillars,the ladder and alot of more places, rn its been an hour and he is still sitting on my shoulder, i had dealt with 2 watery poops o. My pajama until now


That’s really good! I’m glad to hear you’re making progress!


----------



## Luka the tiel (Apr 28, 2021)

NathalieT said:


> That’s really good! I’m glad to hear you’re making progress!


He is really getting better in flying (less crashing)


----------

